# 70 Series Parts



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if the recoil spring for a Model 70 (.32 ACP) would work in a Model 70S (.380 ACP)? I have read elswhere that they both use Beretta part number 90054. Does this sound right?


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

According to what I've been told over on the Beretta Forum, part number 90054 is, indeed, the recoil spring for both the Model 70 (.32) and the Model 70S (.380).


----------

